# Tampico, Mexico



## hopeful09 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am looking to visit Tampico for the summer. But my only problem is I don't know where to look for an apartment to rent. I hope to spend no more than $500 a month. Can anyone tell me where to begin my search? Any other info would be great too! thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember that Google can be your friend. Just search "Renta de departamentos en Tampico" and you will get several sources.
Otherwise, the best idea is to arrive in Tampico before you commit to anything. Stay in a hotel or B&B for a few days while you look at likely places to rent.


----------



## hopeful09 (Apr 16, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember that Google can be your friend. Just search "Renta de departamentos en Tampico" and you will get several sources.
> Otherwise, the best idea is to arrive in Tampico before you commit to anything. Stay in a hotel or B&B for a few days while you look at likely places to rent.


thanks. one last thing.. can you tell me about the exchange rate. I mean these spanish websites are confusing..?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In the eight years that we have lived here, the peso has been as low as 9.5 and as high as 15 to the US Dollar. That makes for a large difference in your expenses and one should try to buy as strategically as possible. At the moment, the dollar is falling in strength again and the peso is at around 13 to the dollar. You will get somewhat less with the foreign exchange fee, etc.


----------

